# cubecity website



## fcwy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

Go to:
http://cubecity.co.nr/
online cube shop. 
Selling good type Ds with extra set of pvc stickers at $8USD without shipping costs.

Also, does anyone want type C and A cubes?

If any one is interested in selling in setting up your own cube business, please contact me. Thanks.


----------



## Jai (Oct 8, 2008)

The product picture for your Rubik's Magic is a megaminx? 
And btw, why are you lubing with furniture polish? You gave 3 in 1 silicone spray as an option for lubing, why would you also offer furniture polish?...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

Official Rubiks.com Do-It-Yourselfs are sold with a syringe. In that syringe is the official Rubiks Cube Lube which is just floor (SG Johnson or something if I remember correctly). I think the "furniture polish" is the same thing


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry about the mix up between the pictures. It's weebly's fault.
i changed it.
and i also removed furniture polish, only 3-in-1 silicone spray will be used


----------



## Statical (Oct 8, 2008)

fcwy1, why dont you use sprayway as the lube instead of 3in1? 3 in 1 is a very bad lube while sprayway is very/quite good lube.


----------



## blah (Oct 8, 2008)

Scam, Fred, scam. We are watching. You know who _we_ are.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2008)

Please clarify about the shipping. Is it "free" or "not included"? I'm confused.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, i emailed them about shipping today. Shipping to me is free.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 8, 2008)

and the international shipping?
still free? (I'm from chile)


----------



## d_sprink (Oct 9, 2008)

That's the same type of Megaminx I have... I've never seen anyone else with one of those before. The color scheme is just bizarre... Grey//White, two very similar greens, and a neon yellow and pink. But its cool, nonetheless


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

My type Ds are abit different from the normal ones because i find cube4you's new type D isn't good. it works best with 3-in-1 silicone spray.
They are modded to feel more like the old old type A(1st type A)

international shipping is no longer free.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 9, 2008)

haha i think each cube actually costs about..er. 2.50USD? keke. and the megaminx..way too expensive  it costs me 10USD 
damn, you are making profit


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

cube costs more than 2.50USD.
megaminx in singapore where got so cheap?
My cubes got free pvc set.
Free shipping also very expensive.
my profit is shared between my team, so we actually earning very little.


----------



## blah (Oct 9, 2008)

Like I said, scam. And your English, tell him about it, Rachel.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 9, 2008)

I did so long ago..

anyway I think fred forgot to account the shipping costs. that way he might even end up losing money.


----------



## blah (Oct 9, 2008)

d_sprink said:


> That's the same type of Megaminx I have... I've never seen anyone else with one of those before. The color scheme is just bizarre... Grey//White, two very similar greens, and a neon yellow and pink. But its cool, nonetheless



Isn't that just a Chinaminx?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

it's even more scam to buy from C4Y than to buy from me.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 9, 2008)

Why? I've recieved my puzzles promptly everytime.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

it's not about promptness. It's about the quality and the price.

rach was right. i calculated the wrong prices for shipping. Changed the prices. Sorry.

blah, shipping is not cheap. 
must buy a box from them and ship. Around 300grams. Ship to france, united states... very high cost
just see http://www.singpost.com/quick_services/quicks_02postage_cal.asp


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 9, 2008)

It's not a scam if they list the prices and you accept to pay those prices for the cubes.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry, i was trying to tell blah i not scamming anyone.
he considers it scamming to sell something with high profit.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 9, 2008)

hey but again, if you are going to ship by the cheapest method, people would rather buy from cubeforyou  after all, waiting such a long time for a puzzle is not fun at all..


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not shipping by the cheapest method.
my shipping will at most take 2 weeks.


----------



## kai32 (Oct 11, 2008)

scam,cheater,noober,you know who i am


----------



## DcF1337 (Oct 11, 2008)

If you know what you're paying for and you know the seller is making quite some profit and you go ahead and buy from him, I don't think it qualifies as a scam.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 12, 2008)

kai32 said:


> scam,cheater,noober,you know who i am



Says the guy too dumb to correctly copy his youtube url and posting a speedsolve video with about 15 turns human-scrambling.

I intend to get some cubes from him once he gets things sorted out and is ready to ship.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hang on first.

Kai32, you call me a scammer then order from me 4 cubes?

International shipping is no longer free.
Website changed to http://cubecity.co.nr/


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok. i've settled everything.
Shipping is not free. very sorry.

Our type Ds have the old screws, better centre caps so it doesn't pop out and a type A core and come with an extra set of pvc stickers

type Ds are at $8USD

I'm targeting to sell mostly type Ds, hopefully fufil mass orders for those who want sell in their own country.

My new website: http://cubecity.co.nr/


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 4, 2008)

fcwy1, your website has improved, I may order some type Ds from you at some point.

edit - you say that Type Ds are $8 but when I add to shopping cart it says $7 ???


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry. I'm changing it to $8 now.
thanks for informing me.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 5, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> Sorry. I'm changing it to $8 now.
> thanks for informing me.



no probs. How much would shipping be to the UK?


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

There's a japanese DIY you're selling (going to). The packaging looks similar to JSK but it's cheaper...any info on that cube?


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 5, 2008)

amostay2004 said:


> There's a japanese DIY you're selling (going to). The packaging looks similar to JSK but it's cheaper...any info on that cube?



I have to try one for myself first.
I'm still discussing with the company


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 5, 2008)

amostay2004 said:


> There's a japanese DIY you're selling (going to). The packaging looks similar to JSK but it's cheaper...any info on that cube?



hi darling that's a type d.


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok. thanks, i don't think i'll order it for now.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 6, 2008)

how much does shipping cost to US and how long does it take?


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll check shipping rates on Monday for everything.
Please wait. Thanks.

Also, does anyone want type C and A cubes?

If any one is interested in selling in setting up your own cube business, please contact me. Thanks.


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry for bumping but has anyone ordered from him already?


----------

